# Atlanta Folks Look At This Poor Guy...



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/pet/822238921.html


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh goodness---I hope he finds a loving home. Poor guy.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*wonder why they don't contact rescue...*

Gosh I wish they wouldn't post on Craig's list and go to HRI instead...


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> Gosh I wish they wouldn't post on Craig's list and go to HRI instead...


I sent her the HRI link and told her they would help find the best family possible for the little guy or a foster family in the mean time.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

tikaboo said:


> I sent her the HRI link and told her they would help find the best family possible for the little guy or a foster family in the mean time.


Good job!eace:


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

I really wanted a rescue; however, I found Sophie on Craigslist. She was the last of her litter and the breeder was going to keep her but then lost her job. She decided she couldn't keep a fourth Hav, along with her collie and aussie shepherd. We bought her in December when she was four months old. It was destiny! I was up very early on a Sunday morning because I couldn't sleep. Lori was also up early and had just put up the add. I responded right away and and told her we were going to Hudsonville that day to visit my parents and could I stop by to see her pup. We saw her that same day and fell in love with her. Later she told me I was the first to answer her add and she had a ton of inquiries after me. I'm so glad I was able see her and claim her first! It was just icing on the cake that she was a sable, my favorite!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OMG Amy, DH is gonna kill me. I've taught my kids to say, "IWAP", whenever DH comes in the room. I'm sending him the link but I don't think he's gonna go for it. Worth a try though...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/pet/822238921.html


Ann, it would not open for me!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Ann, it would not open for me!


opps. ot was an old post


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Maybe they got him to HRI? (The link doesn't work...)


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I think he is in HRI*

Cannot tell details, but I believe they have him.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That was an old link but there was a new one on Petfinder, same as Linda, no details but I think he's safe.


----------

